# Product review: Griot's Engine cleaner kit(m)



## BayDetailz (Jan 7, 2002)

*it's pretty expensive.....more*

The water base product costs about 50.00 dollars for a gallon, but you mix that to make 4 gallons. The products last 4 to 5 months. All you have to do is, hose down the engine, let it dry then just spray it on. Wait for 5 to 30 minutes, depending on the weather conditions cold or hot. The hotter it is outside, the faster it dries up. But it shines it very good. Also about the product you used, that finish is great, but once it starts cracking or chipping, you will be disappointed. I have lots of customers that complained about that product, they just like it at first. Anyways, You can hold me to it. I got you cover when you come down to Northern California. Detail on the house Buddy.....just make sure you have a loaner planned ahead, cuz you're going have to leave it for about few hours or so. I'll get you more info, once i'm back in the Bay Area, currently i'm in Vegas because I do mobile detailing for auto shows.


----------

